# PITBULLMAMA.....AKA LAUREN PLS READ



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone can post if they know the answer I just figured that u might know (Lauren) cuz the bloodline info u have is very helpful.... I am looking to see around when in gerenal is the popping stage for Biggie blood. Mostly Ultimate blue blood. Fuego is a bouncer grandson and his mother also has biggie and geno n villian in her ped and then on the father we have bouncer quake 2x biggie 2x short shot. so my pup has heavy biggie short shot blood in him and ppl say that blood pops late and wanted to try and get some info from anyone who could help.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

About 16 months old. The kennel I work with in New Jersey has a Villian granddaughter off of UB Harley and SPP Blade. She is a Biggie great granddaughter (she was produced by Southern Pride not Ultimate Blues) and she stayed kind of small until about 16 months old and then popped. Every dog is different though and a good rule of thumb to remember is they grow up the first year and out the second. 
Here is a picture of Madonna at 2 years of age and her pedigree:








*ISB's Madonna the Material Girl aka Jada*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't know Latrel personally, but I know her kennel partner... I know U.B. Kim too... the kennel partner,"cricket" or "christina" at dead head kennels breeding ethics are crud... Kim at U.B.... well... I've known kennels who've sent their bitches to her for stud and when the bitch dropped her litter they DNA'd the pups and the pups didn't match the sire. Long story short... Ultimate Blues... is an Ultimate Scam... this comes from personal experiences as well as the general consensus within the bully community who actually take time to investigate their dogs and their breeders.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I don't know Latrel personally, but I know her kennel partner... I know U.B. Kim too... the kennel partner,"cricket" or "christina" at dead head kennels breeding ethics are crud... Kim at U.B.... well... I've known kennels who've sent their bitches to her for stud and when the bitch dropped her litter they DNA'd the pups and the pups didn't match the sire. Long story short... Ultimate Blues... is an Ultimate Scam... this comes from personal experiences as well as the general consensus within the bully community who actually take time to investigate their dogs and their breeders.


I am talking about Tommy and Amy O'Neal @ Southern Pride here in GA not Southern Pryde in Florida. As for UB... ditto.........


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

B-TownBullyz said:


> Anyone can post if they know the answer I just figured that u might know (Lauren) cuz the bloodline info u have is very helpful.... I am looking to see around when in gerenal is the popping stage for Biggie blood. Mostly Ultimate blue blood. Fuego is a bouncer grandson and his mother also has biggie and geno n villian in her ped and then on the father we have bouncer quake 2x biggie 2x short shot. so my pup has heavy biggie short shot blood in him and ppl say that blood pops late and wanted to try and get some info from anyone who could help.


I'm new to the bully world and APBT world as well as far as knowledge but I figured I would throw in my 2 cents  now that I know more than I did.

B-Town, I have a direct Quake Grand daughter. My girls mothers father is Quake of Ultimate Blues. Her mom also has RE Biggie, Short Shot, Diamond and RE most wanted "Manu" in her ped. From what I have seen of her mom through pics and in person. When she was younger she looked very feminine...even right before the age of two yrs. Now that she is five you can see a big difference in her physique......She looks more masculine now. Her breeders said she popped or filled out closer to 3 yrs. I know she is a female and they are smaller to begin with than a male but just figured I would throw that out there


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I am talking about Tommy and Amy O'Neal @ Southern Pride here in GA not Southern Pryde in Florida. As for UB... ditto.........


Ah, all these kennels with such similar names. Sorry for the miss understanding. I actually logged in to correct this post. I didn't mean kennel "partner" I meant "sister" kennel.


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

Yea I have heard they pop late


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Ah, all these kennels with such similar names. Sorry for the miss understanding. I actually logged in to correct this post. I didn't mean kennel "partner" I meant "sister" kennel.


 I feel you Shana............ and I MISSSS YOU! Tommy and Amy are good people though, in my opinion. They've always been very helpful to ISB when they had a question or needed anything.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I feel you Shana............ and I MISSSS YOU! Tommy and Amy are good people though, in my opinion. They've always been very helpful to ISB when they had a question or needed anything.


lol I miss you too... or is that a hint... miscomunication? idk how the heck to spell it, school me woman. Good deal on Southern PrIde. I hate giving out inaccurate information, and I apologize to the forum.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> lol I miss you too... or is that a hint... miscomunication? idk how the heck to spell it, school me woman. Good deal on Southern PrIde. I hate giving out inaccurate information, and I apologize to the forum.


*miscommunication*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *miscommunication*


thank you :goodpost:


----------

